# Soon to be a "B"



## JasonA (Mar 22, 2007)

I just wanted to post and say "Hi".

I started my EMT-B training, I guess that is what you call it, through a community college here in Colorado. I started thinking that it would be a good thing to know since I am always out-of-doors rafting, caving, and climbing. But...I kind of got hooked, and now I am thinking that I might go ahead and try to make a career out of it.

I will be taking the National Registry test in May sometime, if I pass the class, which is almost for sure going to happen.  

So, this seems like a good place to ask a question. We visted our couty's EMS bay for the Ambulance Operations part of the class. The manager I guess said that we could ride along with them on our own time, apart from the class and our required clinicals. My question is, how do most EMTs look at ride-alongs? Do you like to have them arround, or do they tend to be a annyoing?

My first ride-along was Saturday for 12 hrs, but since we went 12Hrs without getting even one call, they asked if I wanted to spend the night on the couch to see if they would get a call in the night. They did get one call, and besides being completely lost, I think I did OK. I got to help with O2, drawing blood, and some little things, and I really, really want to go with them again.

The Chaffe County EMS has a rule that you can only ride 5 times. So yeah, do yall find ride-alongs annoying? I am a really quiet guy, and tried staying out of the way and helping when ever I could. 

Thanks, Guys!


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 22, 2007)

As long as you show yourself to be genuinely interested in learning I have no issue.  Avoid things like.. "How fast does this baby go?".... "What's the fastest you've ever driven on a code?"  ... What's the nastiest thing you've ever seen?"  

Sit back, be helpful if asked and wait until the call is over to ask all the "why did you"....questions... 

I've seen enough trauma junkies who treat EMS as though it were another adrenaline sport to last me a lifetime and the majority of them burn out fast in the business.  

As long you are there to learn I love having a ride-a-long, but then I'm an instructor and love teaching.  Just don't like being treated like I'm supposed to be the entertainment.


----------



## JasonA (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for your time, BossyCow.

I kinda of figured that would be what was said, but I wasnt really sure. I think the Medic that I rode with had had Ride-Alongs like that before. I didnt ask how fast it went, or what the nastiest thing was he had seen, but he told me anyway...I almost wish he hadnt.  

Everything you said makes alot of sense, and is what I did. I really didnt even say a word during the whole run. I just tried to set back and watch what was going on. They pair that I rode with are REALLY nice. He explained everything he was doing and what was going on. I didnt even get yelled at when I forgot my gloves  , which will never happen again.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Mar 22, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> As long as you show yourself to be genuinely interested in learning I have no issue.  Avoid things like.. "How fast does this baby go?".... "What's the fastest you've ever driven on a code?"  ... What's the nastiest thing you've ever seen?"
> 
> .



Ahahahaha, I asked those exact questions...


----------



## Recycled Words (Mar 22, 2007)

I like ride-alongs when they can lift my fat people XD

I don't really mind ride-alongs as long as they don't ask the aformentioned questions and don't ask the "what are you doing" questions while on the call. Once back at quarters I don't mind going over what happened and such, but....


----------



## Stevo (Mar 22, 2007)

i have asked ride alongs to be a gopher, or set of hands.  iirc, ride alongs can't actually touch a patient (not sure if that's universal)

however ride alongs can blend into a crew, enough so the patient isn't really aware there is a ride along

good luck Jason

~S~


----------



## HorseHauler (Mar 22, 2007)

Stevo said:


> ride alongs can't actually touch a patient (not sure if that's universal)



Thats the most ridicolous thing I have heard in a long time!!! HOW IN THE HECK ARE YOU GONNA LEARN?!?!?! That's what preceptors are there for watching over you. Is that your county, state or what law?


----------



## mysterl33 (Mar 22, 2007)

wait.. u got to draw blood? i though EMT-B's weren't allowed to do those kinds of things.. or does that vary depending on state?


----------



## Guardian (Mar 23, 2007)

JasonA said:


> Thanks for your time, BossyCow.
> 
> I kinda of figured that would be what was said, but I wasnt really sure. I think the Medic that I rode with had had Ride-Alongs like that before. I didnt ask how fast it went, or what the nastiest thing was he had seen, but he told me anyway...I almost wish he hadnt.
> 
> Everything you said makes alot of sense, and is what I did. I really didnt even say a word during the whole run. I just tried to set back and watch what was going on. They pair that I rode with are REALLY nice. He explained everything he was doing and what was going on. I didnt even get yelled at when I forgot my gloves  , which will never happen again.




sounds good, and also sounds a lot like me when I was starting out.  Do some more ride alongs and ease into it.  For me, there are two types of ride alongs.  There are non ems personal, in which case, they sit there and do nothing and I expect them to keep their mouth shut.  Then there are ems personal (includes people in emt class).  I try to include them as much as I can but at their own pace.

I've never personally had a problem with any type of question asked by an emt student.

"What's the fastest you've ever driven on a code?"  this is a chance to give them a long boring lecture on safety and to bring them back to the real world.

What's the nastiest thing you've ever seen?"  This is a chance to try and make them vomit.  jk, but every question does provide a learning opportunity and I've always loved war stories too for this reason even though you can usually disregard at least 50% as being totally fictional.


----------



## Stevo (Mar 23, 2007)

> Thats the most ridicolous thing I have heard in a long time!!!



well give me time , and i'm sure i can top that *HorseHauler*,as i've stated repeatedly here that the _powers that be_ are rather disconnected from the troops...

~S~


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Mar 23, 2007)

HorseHauler said:


> Thats the most ridicolous thing I have heard in a long time!!! HOW IN THE HECK ARE YOU GONNA LEARN?!?!?! That's what preceptors are there for watching over you. Is that your county, state or what law?



Seriously!!!  God forbid that somebody might actuallly learn something.....<_<


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 23, 2007)

se0u1sk said:


> wait.. u got to draw blood? i though EMT-B's weren't allowed to do those kinds of things.. or does that vary depending on state?



Washington State has a separate certification for IV Tech which is an added skill an EMT-B can learn.  They also have EMT-I which includes IV.  The difference is the IV Tech is a state certification and allows you to start IV's and do blood draws all over the state.  EMT-I is specific to your County or Regional certification and can only start IV's within your own district.


----------



## JasonA (Mar 23, 2007)

> ride alongs can't actually touch a patient (not sure if that's universal)



The Medic I was rideing with said that this was the rule. Then he told me to hold pressure on the guy's liver.  (Drunk guy, wanted his stomache held. I didnt know I was that comforting?  ) I did say "Help draw blood". In Colorado you are allowed to do it when you get EMT-B and an IV cert. 

I got another ride-along in the morning, and the head EMT said everyone said I had done a really good job, so I guess there isnt a problem. 

Thanks for all of the input!


----------



## Flight-LP (Mar 23, 2007)

HorseHauler said:


> Thats the most ridicolous thing I have heard in a long time!!! HOW IN THE HECK ARE YOU GONNA LEARN?!?!?! That's what preceptors are there for watching over you. Is that your county, state or what law?




I agree with a non-certified, non-employee / volunteer not being able to touch a pt.........

1 word............LIABILITY

Clinicals and field training time are designed to get hands on "learning". Observer or ride-a-longs are to do just that, observe...................


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Jason!  Things that might be helpful is to ask if it is ok for you to do the ambulance check out with the staff member, alot of the time you can ask questions about equipment and find out where things kept in the ambulance and jump bag.( this is helpful for getting supplies, that extra set of hands thing!)  If you can also get to your ride along about 10 min. early, that way if the crew knows that they have a ride a long and if they need to go right away they can without having to wait.  You can learn alot and for the most part, EMS folks like to teach.  Be safe and stay well!!


----------



## JasonA (Mar 25, 2007)

Flight,

I kinda dont agree. I mean, how much trouble can I get in putting on a BP cuff, pulse ox, or O2?  I rode today for 12 hrs and we only had one call. I didnt do a whole lot except help carry and hold an IV bag. It is for sure going to have to take some getting used to. That would happen alot slower if I was standing in the corner and not alowed to even do anything at all.

Airwaygoddess,

Thank you. I tend to get everywhere early, so that really wasnt a problem. Everyone is really nice, so I have been shown everything in the ambulance three times now. But, I will never complain. I tried to follow along when they were re-stocking drugs and the stock room. I guess I should just stop worrying, eh?  

I am thinking that I wont ride-along any more untill I finish class, and get my certification; except for the required time. I think I should take it one step at a time and finish class first, plus, wait till summer when there is more going on. 5 hrs. of "MythBusters" is way too much. B) 

Eh, sorry for rambling on yall. Thanks for the advice. I will keep reading around here and see what else I can learn.


----------



## Stevo (Mar 25, 2007)

well ems tends to operate on Chaos Theory *Jason* where one inproper BP cuff application results in mass casualties the next day 

seriously, even every _non invasive_ thing we do has had some manner of urban legend bent to it, and the FDA still maintains a museum (of sorts) touting everyday medical equipment alegedly responsibe for some level of morbidity and mortality....

that said, Flight is right (hey that rhyms!) about the dreaded L word which permeates everything we do due to the sactimonious chorus of a litigant society that borders on a proctologists fixation of us all (did i say that nicely enough?)

but in your case, it is the individual proctor your running with that is assuming said liability in allowing your participation

my advice, bring the _good_ donuts to work, not those cardboard quicky-mart ones...

~S~


----------



## JasonA (Mar 25, 2007)

I can see what you mean, everyone is sueing everyone for everything. I guess they arnt too worried about it. They did say that it depened on the ride along.

Crap. You should have told me that before. I took a box of donuts....but the nearest Chrispy Creams in 60 miles, so it was 'bad' donuts. Should have drivin to Denver and gotten the good ones.<_<


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 25, 2007)

JasonA said:


> Should have drivin to Denver and gotten the good ones.<_<


 
You are going to go far in this job, I can already tell...


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 26, 2007)

Our local paper had a picture of a girl scout troop giving their leftover cookies to the fire department.  When asked why they decided on the fire department a little 10 year old girl scout replied.. "Because Police eat doughnuts"


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 26, 2007)

So my 3yo has a bunch of toy police cars and fire trucks.  The police cars are always going to get donuts.  In fact, that is all they ever do.  Sometimes they even talk the firetrucks into getting the donuts for them, because they are bigger and can carry more of them.


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 26, 2007)

HorseHauler said:


> Thats the most ridicolous thing I have heard in a long time!!! HOW IN THE HECK ARE YOU GONNA LEARN?!?!?! That's what preceptors are there for watching over you. Is that your county, state or what law?



I think there's a difference between "ride along" and "*student* ride along" in many places.

IE if you're just a civilian that has managed to score a ride along, you probably shouldn't be involved in patient care but if you're a student, that's different.


----------

